# Headlight Conversion



## Guest (Feb 16, 2003)

Does anyone know where I can get the headlight conversion for a '93 240 at a good price. I have searched online for them but have had no luck. Any site links would be great.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2003)

Which one? There's the S13 Silvia front end conversion (mmmmmmm ), or there's the Eastbear headlight conversion, which, IMO, doesn't look very good.


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

for the s13 front end After Dark Tuning 
I dont know of any sites off hand that sell the east bear kit


----------



## sethulrich (Feb 18, 2003)

www.phase2motortrend.com has the eastbear conversion kit. IMO, it looks awesome, and I want it for my car (93 S13). Too bad I'm poor and can't afford it.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

there's a lot of different headlight conversions out there. 

like some have already said, there's the S13 Silvia front, the 180SX sleepy-eye conversion (which looks the best, IMHO), the VS "in-house" conversion, or you can do custom with a S14/A or S15 headlight conversion.


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

try www.importfan.com look under fenders for the s15 conversion, and check lighting for other ones


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Gorath- i thought after dark tuning has only an S15 strawberry face conversion.

esyip- can't the sleepy eye look be made with ur flip lights just need to adjust em a bit 

parmfamily- your question was very vague in which headlight convresion u wanted to get


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

i've never seen anyone do that. everyone that i've seen, talked to, and have them have all gotten new motors, new/upgraded housings with projector lights. and that's how i got them.

EDIT: you can find PLENTY of places that will sell the S15 Strawberry Face kit. they're everywhere. however i've heard from people that have used them that they're absolute pieces of junk. and the S15 Strawberry Face used on Ricky Chu's 240SX had to be cut, welded, remolded, etc., etc. and they just glorified the shit out of it, even though they were utter crap. 

the people that i know that have done the S15 front end swap always say you need to do some SERIOUS body work to make it look and fit right and nice. i've even seen some people have to cut and weld the S13 front ends partially just to make it look exactly perfect.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

they cost around $1000.....im doin a frontend conversion too
if wanna talk jux holla kkk...


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *esyip- can't the sleepy eye look be made with ur flip lights just need to adjust em a bit *


You can but I like the Pivot control unit. You can switch it back to normal when you want to.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

does anyone know the conversion names? I.E Sileighty, so on so foreth


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ur question is fague... do u mean what the car is called after the conversion or wut the conversion itself is called?


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

USDM '89-'94 240SX Coupes are technically called "One-vias" because they have 180SX style front ends and silvia rear end. people in Japan did these conversions to their Silvias, as well. 

"Sil-80" is simply a Silvia front (any) and a 180SX rear. these were also made in limited production overseas.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea but IMO i think headlight swaps are pointless, they all do the same thing, project light infront of u. no need to swap a differant look when the one u have right now is fine... unless i buy a front clip with a differant front i won't buy or swap the headlights


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

www.jspec.com has the neccesary items for the swap

Bumper
Headlights
Fenders
Supports


----------

